# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Das unumgaengliche Gesetz der Relativierung...

## Samuianer

...ohne weitere Worte..



immer schoen vor Augen halten, Jungs, dann kann fast nicht mehr schief gehen oder mich als Faehrtenleser und Fuehrer arrangieren!   :cool:

----------


## schiene

nun,ich brauchte zwar paar Bierchen mehr aber so ein "Mißgeschick"ist mir auch schon mal vor vielen Jahren passiert.
Ist echt nen dummes Gefühl wenn man morgens aufwacht und meint nen hübsches Girl liegt neben einem und dann   ::

----------


## Samuianer

Wie sagt mein Guru "Swami Durchananda": "shit happens"!   :cool:

----------


## Samuianer

... So gestern wieder in meiner Lieblingstraenke... ein Schweizer belabert Joy, sie quiekt zwischendurch immer wieder mal vergnuegt, er gibt einen Drink nach dem Anderen aus, Fon gesellt sich hinzu und bekommt ebenfalls spendiert, innerhalb weniger Minuten sind Beide recht gut angeschwippst.

Nach einer Weile kommt die huebsche Wan herein, setzt sich auf meinen Schoss und meint "You marry me?"

Ich: "Yes, Tomorrow, in Wat!" und grinse.. sie lacht laut auf und sagt:
"You give me ten million, one big House and nice car?"
Ich: "yes!"
Sie: "Oh' my da-ling, I loooooooove you sooooooooomuch! O.k. tomorrow!"

Die Ursache dafuer war, das der Gast, Joy ein Angebot gemacht hatte, er bot ihr EINE MILLION, ein schoenes Haus und ein Fahrzeug, dafuer das sie mit ihm in die Schweiz kommen und ihn heiraten wuerde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tatsache!

Die Dummen wollen einfach nicht aussterben!

Sagenhaft! Joy sieht bestimmt nicht haesslich aus, aber er kannte sie mal gerade 10 Minuten, sie ist Profi, Vollprofi!

Muss sich dann irgendwann selbst laecherlich vorgekommen sein... zahlte und trollte sich, nachdem immer mehr Maedelz aus den umliegenden Bars herbei kamen um sich den Trottel anzusehen, war wie im Zoo bei Knut!

----------


## schiene

Jo,solche Typen gibts immer wieder und warum sollten die Girls nicht das Spielchen spielen  :cool:

----------


## Samuianer

> Jo,solche Typen gibts immer wieder und warum sollten die Girls nicht das Spielchen spielen


Seh' ich auch so..."klappern gehoert zum Handwerk!"

----------


## Erich

Jo, und die Schweizer, die das schonmal "erfolgreich" absolviert haben, erklären dann andere zu "Hanseln", wissen alles besser etc. - also wie im richtigen Leben  ::

----------

